# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شهریه دانشگاه ازاد مهندسی کامپیوتر

## paye2

سلام حدودا شهریه دانشگاه ازاد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چنده ؟

----------


## artim

سلام
بین 500 تا 700 تومن

----------


## paye2

این شهریه ثابت است یا متغیر ؟

----------


## artim

> این شهریه ثابت است یا متغیر ؟


500 تا 700 ثابت هست متغییر حدود 500 -600 تومن

----------


## paye2

ممنونم از راهنماییتون .شهریه ثابت با متغیر چه فرقی می کنه؟

----------


## artim

> ممنونم از راهنماییتون .شهریه ثابت با متغیر چه فرقی می کنه؟


ثایت مال شهریه دانشگاهی تون هست
متغییر شهریه و پول واحد هایی هست که برمیدارین

----------


## T!G3R

> ثایت مال شهریه دانشگاهی تون هست
> متغییر شهریه و پول واحد هایی هست که برمیدارین


فکر کنم بیشتر هستش داداش ارتیم
چون پسر داییم داره تو پیام نور رشته ی کامپیوتر شاخه ی نرم افزار میخونه میشه 500 اونم فقط شهریه ثابتش

----------


## artim

> فکر کنم بیشتر هستش داداش ارتیم
> چون پسر داییم داره تو پیام نور رشته ی کامپیوتر شاخه ی نرم افزار میخونه میشه 500 اونم فقط شهریه ثابتش



ثابت بین 500 الی 800 تومنه متغییر که بستگی به واحد هات داره اما معمولا 500 میشه

----------


## r.g

سلام.دوستان .الان شهریه ازاد مهندسی(برق) - کارشناسی ناپیوسته سر جمع با مثلا 18-20 واحد چند میشه حدودا؟
1.5 ، کمتر از 1.5 یا 2 تومن و بیشتر؟

----------


## r.g

> سلام.دوستان .الان شهریه ازاد مهندسی(برق) - کارشناسی ناپیوسته سر جمع با مثلا 18-20 واحد چند میشه حدودا؟
> 1.5 ، کمتر از 1.5 یا 2 تومن و بیشتر؟


خودم رفتم پرسیدم . ترمی حدودا 1.5 شاید تا 2 تومن هم بشه با فرض مثلا حدود20 واحد 
البته بیشترش با وام و قسط هم میشه داد

----------


## imaginedragon

1100000 تا 1200000

----------


## r.g

الان میگن بیشتر میشه

----------

